# a few draws



## regitsammo (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello, I introduce myself, I am sammo filipo, I love to draw, and I want to share some drawings I've done, some are rather old, others less so, they hope will be to your liking, Greetings


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2014)

OMG NICE DRAWINGS!! <3 <3 <3 E>


----------



## Essometer (Dec 31, 2014)

I´d like to see some Sonic X MLP.


----------



## regitsammo (Jan 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMG NICE DRAWINGS!! <3 <3 <3 E>


 

thanks 



Essometer said:


> I´d like to see some Sonic X MLP.


 
ok, i am on it, next post sonic's draws


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2015)

They look amazing!
I'm looking forward to the next posts c:

Might have a request for ya if ya want to do it.


----------



## regitsammo (Jan 4, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> They look amazing!
> I'm looking forward to the next posts c:
> 
> Might have a request for ya if ya want to do it.


 

sure, why not?, lately I have not had a chance to get a draw, but I can accept requests


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweet drawings really nice to see them!


----------

